# Bad buyer on ebay?



## Nickinator (Aug 30, 2012)

Does anyone know who kdonovan1940 is on ebay? 

I'm pretty sure I've had problems with a non-pay from this person in the past, and I have some stuff on ebay right now and he is top bidder on one item. I checked out his feedback, and there are 5 people just in August warning not to deal with him, he is a non-paying bidder, so I canceled his bid and added him to my blocked list.

Wondering if anyone knows this person and what their deal is?

It's really too bad that sellers can't leave bad feedback, because this person has 100% good feedback- because the sellers had to give positive feedback to be able to leave any info at all!  I usually don't look at feedback remarks if they have 100%....gotta luv ebay  

Darcie


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 30, 2012)

*Bad Ebayer*

You can always just do what I do. When making a listing with Turbo lister. In the seller requirements button near the return policy button, you can block buyers with nonpaying strikes. That way the can't even bid on your item and cause you greaf.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Deadbeats*

I once posted all my deadbeats here in the forum and while most didn't have a problem there were others (deadbeats themselves?) who implied that I could be sued, was violating Ebay policy, etc... wha wha wha. The bottom line is once you hit the "bid" button you need to be a person of your word and pay. If not I block you FOREVER. I've had one person come back and ask me to unblock them which I denied. I don't care if your dog got sick (no kidding), your wife found out and said you couldn't have it, you hit the BIN thnking you could flip it real quick, etc... . Ebay continually ties the hands of the seller to dissuade deadbeats. You can't even use the word "deadbeat" in a listing-WTF? I think Ebay needs to let sellers customize their buyer preferences more e.g. if a buyer has EVER had a non-pay strike or did a chargeback. Ok I'm done ranting for now....V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 30, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> You can always just do what I do. When making a listing with Turbo lister. In the seller requirements button near the return policy button, you can block buyers with nonpaying strikes. That way the can't even bid on your item and cause you greaf.




Is this different than the preferences on your ebay seller acct. that you set to block buyers? Because they would have to have 4 or 5 non pay bids PER MONTH (can you believe that???) to auto block them. Guess a bunch of buyers have figured that out...and the problem with cancelling someone's bid- you do get grief. I had someone come back for some retaliation and use another person's acct to buy a $5 item- just to leave neg. feedback. Because I wouldn't ship a frame to Greece. Nice huh?

Ok I'm done ranting too....
But  Shawn- would love to have your list of deadbeats 

Darcie


----------



## walter branche (Aug 30, 2012)

*lies on ebay*

no one can do anything , the cost of prosecution in state to state is very difficult and expensive , all ebay can do is ban you ,all you have to do is sign back up using different credentials ,, feedback has been a joke for years ,.. I have many crazy ebay character stories ,threats about feedback etc,.. ebay is good to advertise ,and then pull the ad , anyone who has a genuine interest will contact you ,. people who play by the rules will be subject to the rules , people who push the envelope ,and use there creative mind , will have sucess-good luck out there ,, there are no set prices, why do people worry about what someone is asking for there items??? either you want it or you dont.., recently the olympic bikes offered , I got a 1,000 offer from a leading expert,a 1,500 dollar from an east coast expert ,. I sold them for 8,000-. buy it or kiss it good by. class dismissed ,,walter branche ,cycle seeker/selector
 for over 40 year


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 30, 2012)

*Darcie...*

I'm a good buyer and I'd love to see what your selling, what's your ebay handle name?
-judd


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 30, 2012)

rebirthbikes said:


> I'm a good buyer and I'd love to see what your selling, what's your ebay handle name?
> -judd




Just starting an acct under Nick's name = nickinator11, but also usually have stuff under mine as well = theurbanearth.
I've had a number of CABE members buy from me on ebay, great transactions. And all have left wonderful feedback thank you so much!!!! 
Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> Is this different than the preferences on your ebay seller acct. that you set to block buyers? Because they would have to have 4 or 5 non pay bids PER MONTH (can you believe that???) to auto block them. Guess a bunch of buyers have figured that out...and the problem with cancelling someone's bid- you do get grief. I had someone come back for some retaliation and use another person's acct to buy a $5 item- just to leave neg. feedback. Because I wouldn't ship a frame to Greece. Nice huh?
> 
> Ok I'm done ranting too....
> But  Shawn- would love to have your list of deadbeats
> ...




Ask and ye shall receive--check your PM for my list of scumbags. V/r Shawn


----------

